
Resources to learn AWS - ajitgoel
Hello Hackernews,<p>I work in software development, and I&#x27;m trying to expand my AWS knowledge. I am a very hands on kind of a guy i.e I learn by doing something. I brought &quot;Learn AWS&quot; by Packt publications but I find that it is not what I want. I also checked Quiklabs walkthroughs but they become expensive very quickly(plus they are not to the depth that I would like). Would the community have some recommendations for hands on AWS guides\books?
======
wizzerking
I search through GitHub on a regular basis
[https://github.com/donnemartin/awesome-
aws](https://github.com/donnemartin/awesome-aws)

[https://github.com/simplemerchant/awesome-aws-
lambda](https://github.com/simplemerchant/awesome-aws-lambda)

[https://github.com/JeffRMoore/awesome-
cloudformation](https://github.com/JeffRMoore/awesome-cloudformation)

[https://github.com/Funkmyster/awesome-cloud-
security](https://github.com/Funkmyster/awesome-cloud-security)

[https://github.com/John-Lin/aws-nodejs](https://github.com/John-Lin/aws-
nodejs) Best wishes to you and your loved ones

------
sirkarthik
Best learning comes from experience. The best one could get out of books or
video tutorials in the case of learning cloud infrastructure services like AWS
is a firm fundamentals of their stack or services. This awareness is what
would prove helpful.

There are a ton of things that could be done and a constraints are fast
disappearing with change in services or cropping up of new services to meet
the requirements.

So cheers, don't you have to worry of knowing things inside out of every
available services to boost your confidence. #My2Cents

------
rdeboo
I subscribed at [https://acloud.guru/](https://acloud.guru/) for the solution
architect course.

Price is quite low (I think 20-30 euro) for which you get 20 hours of
excellent video material. After each section there is a practice where you
build something (using your own AWS account billed against your own credit
card).

~~~
nazz
Could you briefly overview what a solutions architect is?

~~~
bproven
Solutions architect is just one of the AWS certifications (and a new catch
phrase/job title for someone who architects solutions - specifically cloud
based).

Acloudguru has courses that instruct for both the exams: AWS Solutions
Architect Associate and Solutions Architect Professional certification.

------
deathtrader666
Maybe give CloudAcademy[1] a shot?

[1] [https://cloudacademy.com/](https://cloudacademy.com/)

